
WIRED launches paywall, "Ideas" section, and "WIRED Guides" - shaki-dora
https://www.wired.com/story/announcing-wired-paywall/
======
Spivak
I like the value proposition of a technology oriented reference manual. I
assume it will be roughly the caliber of what you would get in a 'survey'
undergrad class but moving from 'news' to living documents that will be
updated and can be referenced for the current state of the art interests me.
Can users subscribe to updates?

That being said, are they trying to make their readers groan? "WIRED has
always prided itself on what we call mind grenades—expansive, surprising ideas
that change the way the world thinks."

Edit: Damn, I read it again. Why make the guides a series of essays and links?
The value should be distilling all the news into a comprehensive picture of
the subject. You've taken the step to collect all the puzzle pieces in the
same place, why stop just shy of putting them together?

------
mikestew
Tell me that the “free” Yubikey is just a give away, and not used for logging
into said paywall. For import assets, I’ll happily use real (read: slightly
inconvenient) 2FA. But a magazine subscription?

